# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ی علوم اقتصادی

## ebi2018

*
معرفی رشته ی علوم اقتصادی






دیباچه:


آیا  خیابانی را می‌شناسید که در آن نانوایی, خواروبار فروشی, میوه‌فروشی یا  آرایشگاه نباشد؟ بی‌شک در هر خیابانی مراکز خدماتی یاد شده و دهها واحد  خدماتی دیگر به چشم می‌خورد. اما چرا در حالی که هیچ سازمان یا نهادی مسؤول  ایجاد این مراکز در خیابان‌های مختلف نیست ما در هر خیابانی به واحدهای  فوق دسترسی داریم؟راستی چرا بسیاری از واحدهای خدماتی 50 سال پیش مثل لحاف‌  دوزی, چینی بندزنی و حلبی‌سازی از بین رفته‌اند و در مقابل مغازه‌های  تزئینات ساختمانی و فروشگاه‌های لوازم صوتی و تصویری ایجاد شده است؟ علم  اقتصاد به سؤال‌های فوق پاسخ می‌دهدو این که در یک جامعه چه عواملی باعث  تخصیص منابع می‌شود. به عبارت دیگر علم اقتصاد، علم تخصیص بهینه منابع است.  منابعی که کم یا محدود هستند. این علم در مراکز آموزش عالی تحت عنوان رشته  علوم اقتصادی ارائه می‌شود. رشته اقتصاد در مقطع کارشناسی دارای شش شاخه اقتصاد نظری, بازرگانی, کشاورزی, پول و بانکداری,  صنعتی و حمل و نقل است و داوطلبان هر سه گروه آزمایشی علوم ریاضی و فنی,  علوم تجربی و علوم انسانی می‌توانند این رشته را انتخاب کنند. البته برای  داوطلبان علوم انسانی شاخه اقتصاد نظری ارائه نشده است. اما به گفته  استادان این رشته تفاوت شاخه‌های مختلف اقتصاد در مقطع کارشناسی  کمتر از 30 واحد درسی است و چون دانشجویان می‌توانند 9 واحد اختیاری خود  را از شاخه دیگر انتخاب کنند، تفاوت قابل توجهی بین شاخه‌های مختلف این  رشته وجود ندارد. بویژه این که بین دروس تخصصی هر شاخه نیز تشابه‌های  بسیاری وجود دارد برای مثال از یازده درس اختصاصی شاخه اقتصاد پول و بانکداری  , چهار درس آن با شاخه اقتصاد بازرگانی مشترک است. با این همه ما برای  آشنایی شما با شاخه‌های رشته اقتصاد, به معرفی اجمالی آن‌ها می‌پردازیم.


شاخه اقتصاد نظری:


هسته  اصلی تئوری‌های اقتصادی مثل اقتصاد ریاضی و اقتصاد سنجی در شاخه اقتصاد  نظری مطالعه می‌شود؛ یعنی این شاخه بیشتر جنبه انتزاعی و تئوری دارد و  تأکید آن بر روی تئوری‌های ریاضی است و دانشجوی اقتصاد نظری کمتر  پدیده‌هایی از قبیل تجارت را مطالعه می‌کند.


دروس تخصصی اقتصاد نظری :


اقتصاد کشاورزی, اقتصاد مدیریت, اقتصاد ریاضی, اقتصاد سنجی, تاریخ عقاید اقتصادی, برنامه‌ریزی اقتصادی, اقتصاد منابع .



شاخه اقتصاد بازرگانی:


اقتصاد بازرگانی یکی از شاخه‌های کاربردی اقتصاد است که در آن دانشجو با جنبه‌های توصیفی و تحلیلی مدیریت تولید, مدیریت بازاریابی و کاربردهای آن، قوانین و مقررات مالیات در ایران, انواع حسابرسی و اصول حسابداری  آشنا می‌شود. همچنین با استفاده از یک سری مدل‌های تصمیم‌گیری و متدهای  کمی, تعیین خط مشی مطلوب را در مسائلی که یک مدیر با آن مواجه می‌شود، فرا  می‌گیرد.



دروس تخصصی اقتصاد بازرگانی :


اقتصاد مدیریت, روش‌های مقداری در بازرگانی, مدیریت تولید, ارزیابی طرح‌های اقتصادی, حسابداری شرکت‌ها, حسابداری صنعتی, اصول بازاریابی, اصول بیمه, مدیریت مالی.


شاخه اقتصاد صنعتی


در  شاخه اقتصاد صنعتی دانشجویان طی چند واحد با ساختار بازار صنعت, بازرگانی  بین‌المللی, منافع و مضرات انحصار, سیاست رقابت, منافع مصرف‌کننده,  هزینه‌ها و حقوق و مقررات کاری که تنظیم‌کننده روابط بین کارگران و  کارفرمایان است, آشنا می‌شوند.


دروس مشترک در همه شاخه‌های علوم‌اقتصادی :


زبان خارجه تخصصی, اصول سازمانی و مدیریت, حقوق تجارت, مبانی جامعه‌شناسی, ریاضیات, آمار, روش تحقیق, اصول حسابداری, جغرافیای اقتصادی ایران, اقتصاد خرد, اقتصاد کلان, پول و بانکداری, مبانی فقهی اقتصاد صدر اسلام, نظام‌های اقتصادی, تجارت بین‌الملل, اقتصاد توسعه, اقتصاد ایران.


دروس تخصصی اقتصاد نظری :


اقتصاد صنعتی, حسابداری شرکت‌ها, حسابداری صنعتی, اقتصاد منابع, مدیریت تولید, ارزیابی طرح‌های اقتصادی, اقتصاد سنجی, حقوق کار و روابط صنعتی, پژوهش عملیاتی.شاخه اقتصاد پول و بانکداریدانشجویان این شاخه با نحوه عملکرد بانک‌های داخلی و خارجی, اسناد اعتباری ارزی, سیاست‌های پولی و مالی به عنوان مهم‌ترین سیاست‌های تثبیت اقتصادی و چگونگی تجزیه و تحلیل صورت حساب‌های مالی آشنا می‌شوند.


دروس تخصصی اقتصاد پول و بانکداری :


عملیات بانکی داخلی, عملیات بانکی خارجی, سیاست‌های پولی و مالی, بانکداری اسلامی, روش‌های مقداری در بازرگانی, سازمان‌های پولی و مالی بین‌المللی, حسابداری شرکت‌ها, تجزیه و تحلیل صورت‌های مالی, ارزیابی طرح‌های اقتصادی, تأمین منابع مالی و بورس اوراق بهادار, مدیریت مالی.


شاخه اقتصاد کشاورزی


دانشجویان  این شاخه, اقتصادی را که به محصولات کشاورزی و زمین و زراعت باز می‌گردد,  مطالعه می‌کنند. زیرا بازار محصولات کشاورزی به دلیل این‌که در بسیاری از  موارد، پیوستگی تولید را ندارد همچنین متغیرهایی مثل آب و هوا و خاک در آن  اثر عمده‌ای می‌گذارد, به مطالعه تخصصی و ویژه‌ای نیازمند است؛ یعنی کارشناس  اقتصادی این بخش باید علاوه بر آشنایی با اصول و مبانی علم اقتصاد, با  مسائل کشاورزی از قبیل تولید کشاورزی و بازارهای محصولات کشاورزی آشنایی  داشته باشد.


دروس تخصصی اقتصاد کشاورزی :


اقتصاد کشاورزی, توسعه و سیاست کشاورزی, اقتصاد منابع, اقتصاد سنجی, ارزیابی طرح‌های اقتصادی, بازاریابی محصولات کشاورزی, مدیریت مزرعه, جامعه‌شناسی روستایی, پژوهش عملیاتی.


توانایی‌های لازم :


در  مقطع متوسطه, کتاب اقتصاد تنها برای دانش‌آموزان رشته علوم‌انسانی ارائه  شده است و چون مباحث این کتاب جنبه حفظی دارد, بسیاری از داوطلبان آزمون  سراسری تصور می‌کنند که برای موفقیت در رشته اقتصاد باید حافظه قوی داشت تا  بتوان مفاهیم و نظریه‌های متعدد را حفظ کرد. در حالی که به گفته استادان و  دانشجویان این رشته, دانشجوی اقتصاد بیش از هر چیز باید در درس ریاضی قوی  باشد تا بتواند در این رشته موفق گردد.همچنین دانشجوی اقتصاد لازم است که  به مباحث اجتماعی علاقه‌مند بوده و الفبای جامعه‌شناسی, علوم سیاسی و روانشناسی را بداند چون اقتصاد یک حلقه از علوم اجتماعی است و زنجیره علوم اجتماعی نیز به هم مرتبط است.


موقعیت شغلی در ایران :


دانشجویان دوره کارشناسی  اقتصاد بیشتر اطلاعات اولیه و پایه را مطالعه می‌کنند در نتیجه نباید  انتظار داشته باشند که پس از فارغ‌التحصیلی به طور تخصصی و کاربردی فعالیت  نمایند مگر دانشجویانی که خودشان مطالعه و فعالیت بیشتری داشته و  تئوری‌هایی را که مطالعه می‌کنند, به کار نیز می‌گیرند. یعنی می‌توانند  مدلهای اقتصادی نوشته, تجزیه و تحلیل کرده و پیشنهادهای تازه‌ای برای رفع  مشکلات اقتصادی مؤسسه و سازمان‌های مختلف ارائه دهند.البته این به آن معنا  نیست که در حال حاضر فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته بازار کار ندارند بلکه  می‌توانند در بخش‌های مختلف وزارت اقتصاد مثل بخش مالیات, وزارت صنایع,  سازمان برنامه و بودجه, بانک  مرکزی و مرکز آمار فعالیت کنند و مهمتر از همه اینکه حتی اگر  فارغ‌‌التحصیلان اقتصاد در رشته تخصصی خود فعالیت نکنند, به دلیل داشتن  ذهنی باز و تحلیل‌گر و آشنایی صحیح با مسائل و مباحث اقتصادی, نگاه کارشناسانه‌ای نسبت به جامعه و پیرامون خود دارند و می‌توانند در هر شغلی موفق و کارآمد باشند.


منبع :پرتال دانشگاهی

*

----------

